#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Worried about attending a foreign socials in the Philippines

## migueller33

I am planning to attend a foreign socials in the Philippines next month. I have yet to sign up since Im quite worried about how things work in that country. I have heard a number of horror stories about foreign men and women getting scammed by locals there. Ive also heard that in the downtown areas, theres a lot of robberies and theft going on. Is Philippines really that bad? Need someone to enlighten me on this one. Thanks.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

What's a 'foreign social'? Where in the country is it - it's a big place.

----------


## lom

If you are not the adventurous type of person then it might be better for you to put on your blouse and stay home with mama.

----------


## lom

> What's a 'foreign social'?


It is code for an ISIS gathering.

----------


## Headworx

Got to find out WTF a Foreign Social is. 

*following*

 ::chitown::

----------


## lom

btw, the 33 in your nic name, is that your age?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^^Ah....Thought it might be perverted stuff rather than just terrorists......

----------


## cyrille

Yes, like those 'parties' in Siam Reap where phuketbound knew 85% of the guests.

I suppose that involves a kind of 'terror'.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Scary image.

----------


## uncle junior

You're right to be worried. Foriegn socials in the PI are very dangerous situations to be in.

----------


## OhOh

> Need someone to enlighten me on this one.


You might find more interest in your quest if you tell us a little about yourself.  :Smile:

----------


## TizMe

Beware, I do go to foreign socials here in the Philippines, but I always take 2 armed security guards with me.

I would advise you not to go unless you do as well.

See this website to organise your protection before you arrive.
https://www.intersec.org/bodyguard-ph/

----------


## hick

Guy got killed at one of those.  Then robbed downtown.  Watch it!

----------


## Bogon

^ Damn! Was he killed to death?

----------


## hick

Torn to pieces, stomped on and lit-on fire .  We now call him "Ash."

----------


## katie23

^just what are those "foreign socials"? Never heard of them...

----------


## Norton

> foreign socials


VD ya get from foreigners is my best guess. Wearing a condom is recommended.

----------


## hick

You don't want to know of them Katie and I won't tell you, for your own protection. 

 You are sweet, untainted, pure even.

 Foreign socials are dastardly events.

Kinda like that one movie where you're released near weapons and it is kill or be killed.

----------


## cyrille

I tried a foreign social once.

Bit overrated, really.

----------


## hick

> I tried a foreign social once.
> 
> Bit overrated, really.


Were there any animal sacrifices?  (Beyond dinner items, I mean).

----------


## cyrille

It was well lit and Nicole Kidman was there, oddly.

The food was rubbish, and we all had to wear masks.

She was flat chested, but my friend colin had brought a hip flask.

----------


## nidhogg

> You are sweet, untainted, pure even.


 :rofl: 

Cough, snort.  Yeah.  Maybe.

----------


## hick

> Nicole Kidman
> 
> The food was rubbish, and we all had to wear masks.
> 
> She was flat chested, but my friend colin had brought a hip flask.


 A 3 holer goddess who will still speak Aussie w/ a knife to her throat.  

 Intriguing. 

Lucky she didn't bring her horror show ex hubby or stir Kubrick from the grave, or...?

----------


## OhOh

Some have described it as the number of "likes/retweets/green cabbages" that some treasure as the ultimate acceptance measure.

If one is shown to be hypersensitive as to one's current grading or table position, steps are taken which remove them faster than can be awarded. This leads to some "Table Toppers" falling from grace and hence the humility becomes overwhelming, causing permanent psychological damage.

Symptoms displayed can include enlarged fetish growths. These can include shoe selection, adoption and craving for more and more online apps, both to reinforce the victims perceived importance and status. These momentary high become so addictive that illegal and immoral methods are adopted, which only result in strengthening the victim's feeling of prestige and worth.

A simple cure is normally suggested, an insertion of a computer worm, inserted posteriorly and left to fester for a month. Painless and self cleansing the foreign socials dissipate as quickly as the initial growth occurred.

Care must be taken when selecting the appropriate worm origin, western developed are the weakest. Those originating in SE Asia have become the global standard but as in all invasive, life threatening conditions, selection, accurate dosage and daily observations are a must.


Professor L. OnEarth, BSPIA Turin, Italy 2003

----------


## nidhogg

^wtf???

Lay off the meds dude.

----------


## Neverna

> It was well lit and Nicole Kidman was there, oddly.
> 
> The food was rubbish, and we all had to wear masks.
> 
> She was flat chested, but my friend colin had brought a hip flask.


You were there, too? Small world.

----------


## SKkin

I have a suspicion that a "foreign social" is one of those deals where western men go to find overseas brides. There was a similar thread awhile back.




> The Socials are fully catered events with food, light music, and  refreshments.   In order to expose you to as many different types of  women as possible, each Social will be attended by a different group of  beautiful women. Please remember that the women are attending for one  reason and one reason only, to meet you! They are not at all shy about  the fact that they have not yet found what they are looking for in their  home country, and they are prepared to leave the only life they have  ever known in order to build a new life with the right man.


https://loveme.com/tour/social-dating-service/

Their Philippines "menu"

https://loveme.com/women/philippines...ines-women.htm

Coincidently there's a Kate. Age 23. That's not TD Katie, right?  :Wink:

----------


## SKkin

> It was well lit and Nicole Kidman was there, oddly.
> 
> The food was rubbish, and we all had to wear masks.


I've heard about those "socials."

----------


## katie23

> You don't want to know of them Katie and I won't tell you, for your own protection. 
> 
>  You are sweet, untainted, pure even.
> 
>  Foreign socials are dastardly events.
> 
> Kinda like that one movie where you're released near weapons and it is kill or be killed.


Movie? Kinda like Eyes Wide Shut or more like Hunger Games?  :Smile: 

FYI - I'm not the Kate on that site - she's 23 and pretty. I'm butt ugly. 

As for being sweet, untainted & pure - maybe I was, when I was 23. But I'm not 23 anymore. Heh. 

*insert PI flag smiley here* 

Btw, I googled foreign socials & saw that the OP posted about it on 3 different sites, including trip advisor. OP is a seppo - maybe he needs someone to hold his hand as he travels the big bad world out there. Shout out to Hick, Davis & Norton - you should prolly help out your compatriot.  :Very Happy:

----------


## migueller33

> What's a 'foreign social'? Where in the country is it - it's a big place.


It's like a dating event and it's held in Cebu

----------


## migueller33

> I have a suspicion that a "foreign social" is one of those deals where western men go to find overseas brides. There was a similar thread awhile back.
> 
> 
> 
> https://loveme.com/tour/social-dating-service/
> 
> Their Philippines "menu"
> 
> https://loveme.com/women/philippines...ines-women.htm
> ...


Lol! You got me!

----------


## migueller33

> I've heard about those "socials."



Lol! Not that kind!

----------


## migueller33

> ^^^Ah....Thought it might be perverted stuff rather than just terrorists......


Guys.......it's not perverted nor is it about terrorists!  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^Oooh... Cebu city is very dangerous, lots of gangs and thugs on the street. Don't go there. Or if you do, go there with armed guards from the Security agency mentioned earlier in the thread. 

Heh...

Just keep a low profile, don't wear flashy clothes or jewelry, don't be stupid. Cebu city is prolly safer than the Bronx. Go to Oslob, see the whales, or go canyoneering at Kawasan Falls (look it up on YouTube). 

Btw, there's a seat sale from PAL - Philippine Airlines. Was informed about it by my friends - my friends and I are tempted to go to Japan...it's a big & beautiful world out there...

----------


## Chico

Migueller

go to Manila walk into a shop,just smile and say Hello,and you will have a large following of would be brides,forget about agencies waste of time.

Or even better get some business cards made up,strike a conversation give them your card and your email,will be full.

But what ever you do don't give them your telephone number. ::chitown::

----------


## Davis Knowlton

[QUOTE=katie23;3773401]

  don't be stupid. /QUOTE]

That might be the sticky part........

----------


## hick

> Movie? Kinda like Eyes Wide Shut or more like Hunger Games? Shout out to Hick, Davis & Norton - you should prolly help out your compatriot.



Both!

my work is done here, heed my warnings

PS:  I aint never been to da Phils  :Razz:

----------


## bobo746

So it's a dating club ??

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Desperate foreign men looking for even more desperate Filipinas.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Cebu city is prolly safer than the Bronx.


Although it does appear to be the center of most reported deviant sex and pedophile activity in the country.

----------


## Neverna

> I have a suspicion that a "foreign social" is one of those deals where western men go to find overseas brides. There was a similar thread awhile back.
> 
> Their Philippines "menu"
> 
> https://loveme.com/women/philippines...ines-women.htm


Wow. There are some beauties there.

----------


## bobo746

> ^Desperate foreign men looking for even more desperate Filipinas.


what could possibly go wrong.


^ Clicked on that link, 283 pages of women wanting to get the f--k out of the PI  :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

> Wow. There are some beauties there.


Spidey senses are going off here, this one's real name could well be Steven. Would need to see it reverse a car to be sure...

----------


## Neverna

^   :smiley laughing: 

Well hellllooooo Steven. 

 :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> I have a suspicion that a "foreign social" is one of those deals where western men go to find overseas brides.


and I think you may have it in one

he is worried about going there for finding a wife and losing all his money

so the answer is yes

----------


## nidhogg

> So it's a dating club ??


Uh, not really.  Think of it like buying a book.  You could order it directly on line from Amazon sight unseen, or you could go to the bookshop and have a quick flick through the pages before buying.  This is what that is.

----------


## cyrille

> you could have a quick flick


This is where your analogy falls down.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^How about 'a quick flip'?

----------


## bobo746

> Spidey senses are going off here, this one's real name could well be Steven. Would need to see it reverse a car to be sure...


Steven has a very nice chest. :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Guys.......it's not perverted nor is it about terrorists!


Ah... Not interested then.  :Sad:

----------


## cyrille

Not even steven?

----------


## AntRobertson

If it doesn't have perverted terrorists then I don't want anything to do with it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## OhOh

> perverted terrorists


Happy to meet virtuous terrorists then?

----------

